

Captain Crunch with Steve Jobs. Spaghetti with Paul Graham. - kakiflynn113113
http://www.kakiflynn.com/2011/05/captain-crunch-with-steve-jobs-spagetti.html

======
phlux
Heh. I guess I am old -- I read this as _Captain Crunch_
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Draper> and was wondering who the hell
Spaghetti was....

